# 2013 cruze flat black hood strip



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Be careful with it. I left mine on too long and had to powerwash it off because it basically glued itself on. Took 30 min per wheel to get off.
Mike


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like what you've done, I've had thoughts about doing that to mine but I'm happy with what mine is.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Another Dang Dipped Cruzen .....


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

i like dip, but i think both of these (IMO) are too much...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

not bad I wonder what it would look like if you took all the way to the ground on the front and included lower grill. I sort of think that would make it flow better with the rest of the lines of the car. I like it though


----------



## tannman (Nov 5, 2013)

Did wheels last night

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry, I don't like it. Since you decided not to continue it all the way to the lower bumper. The finished product makes it appear that it's some weird looking black tongue licking the hood of your car.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Like the look but I'd say continue to the bottom of the front bumper, like I have mine.


----------



## T_Gordon (Mar 10, 2013)

It certainly stands out! Looks good just not my cup of tea..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tannman (Nov 5, 2013)

Agree going to take it down. I was just lazy and didn't want to tape of the mesh.. but I like that look better.. ill do it when I get my stuff from dipyourcars. I plan on carrying the strip to the roof and trunk.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Good good lol, the part I hated what how long it takes to tape up the whole front other than that it's a breeze lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I might like it, if it was like a dual stripe... maybe 3 or 4 inches of white down the middle of what you did, but then I'd want it up over the roof and on the rear deck as well


----------

